# Do you ever get nausea as a sign of ovulation?



## minties

I have this right now, it feels exactly like morning sickness (I hope I don't offend anyone who has not been pregnant before - I could also liken it to motion sickness).

However I took a test and it's negative (just a colourless line).

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/grey.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/anti.jpg

I actually think I am ovulating as my cervix is very soft and spongey, and I have lots of CM.

Am I alone in this weird symptom? I'm not actually TTC and I have split from my partner, but we have had sex 6 times in the last 5 weeks (yes naughty, I know :dohh:).


----------



## sakari06

This happened to me. Yesterday I was feeling nauseated and very tired. Almost like being preggers.
My temp was 97.3 yesterday morning and today it was 98.1, so I believe yes this can occur prior to
ovulation.


----------



## Scout

I always get nausea around ovulation. And then I get waves of nausea from o to AF.


----------



## taylorxx

I get it some months. I did yesterday actually, it sucked lol xx


----------



## taylorxx

Scout said:


> I always get nausea around ovulation. And then I get waves of nausea from o to AF.

Me too! I think it's from progesterone rising xx


----------



## tupi

the second pic looks like you have a faint pink line...


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Yes, I've been nauseous for two days and both days I got positive OPK test.


----------



## Praying4bean

I think I see a line too in the second picture. But either way I get nauseous also, and sore boobs and I become really irritable. Between AF and Ovulation i'm pretty grumpy most of the month! haha poor OH


----------



## Bunnylicious

The last cycle I did suddenly feel nauseous with back ache. 

In the morning, it was a negative.
Then in the afternoon I suddenly felt oddly nauseous. 
I tested, and got a smiley on the OPK.


----------



## sakari06

Has anyone been twinges or light cramping in
ovarian area after ovulation?


----------



## taylorxx

sakari06 said:


> Has anyone been twinges or light cramping in
> ovarian area after ovulation?

I sometimes get cramping the day after ovulation. I think it's because it's sore from the actual ovulation process xx


----------



## TryinFor1

sakari06 said:


> Has anyone been twinges or light cramping in
> ovarian area after ovulation?

I do. I read it is the fallopian tube pushing the egg down. I get it for like a day or two after ovulating.


----------



## Praying4bean

sakari06 said:


> Has anyone been twinges or light cramping in
> ovarian area after ovulation?

Absolutely, It feels like something keeps moving around in there or pinching. Sometimes it feels almost like a flutter, then this time it felt like tiny cramps.


----------

